
Throne.ai – Live sports prediction contests for data scientists - danielforsyth
https://www.throne.ai/
======
moondev
Two sentences and then oauth to my repos.

~~~
moondev
*One sentence, but I missed the hamburger menu on mobile. Looks interesting!

